# 12v hair dryer



## jmallinson (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi  (from a new member)

I am thinking of buying a 12v hair dryer but have been told that they aren't much good.
Can anyone tell me if there is a 12v hair dryer that plugs into the cigarette lighter that does really work.


----------



## Pioneer (Mar 23, 2009)

jmallinson said:


> Hi  (from a new member)
> 
> I am thinking of buying a 12v hair dryer but have been told that they aren't much good.
> Can anyone tell me if there is a 12v hair dryer that plugs into the cigarette lighter that does really work.



Hi and welcome to the site. I think you have already posted this, and had some replys. We all double tap the keyboard at times
Hope you find the info you need.

Happy Camping


----------



## jmallinson (Mar 27, 2009)

Hi to happy camping
*Help*
I can only find the one message which is this one.  Where is the other message that has my replies please

Jenna


----------



## Pioneer (Mar 27, 2009)

jmallinson said:


> Hi to happy camping
> *Help*
> I can only find the one message which is this one.  Where is the other message that has my replies please
> 
> Jenna



Hi jenna,
click on to your highlighted name, and it will take you to your account, and the 3xPosts you have made, and it's there. Good luck.

Incidently my handle is Pioneer and not Happy Camping! you will get used to us

Happy Camping
regards, Bill.


----------

